# Australian Egi Tournaments Round 1 Hastings,Vic



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

The very first round kicks off in Hastings ,Victoria this saturday,,just wondering if anybodys competeting or going down to have a look ?

I don't have a lot of info at this stage i believe its just for boats to start with and its an ABT style weighin and let them go,,the organisers has done extensive testing and apparently they release well if care is taken (not damaging the membranes and not allowing them to swim around in they own ink)

It would be good if kayaks compete at a later date i reckon and have a national circuit like the Bream ones,,anybody have any thoughts or more info on it ? can a local go down Saturday and check it out ? cheers,,


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Good question,,i think you might whack them into a keeper net at the side of your craft to start with and hopefully they will expell all the ink ?

Otherwise your live well circulates the water constantly to keep the water clean ? :?


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

mingle said:


> You'll have to forgive my cynicism, but I'm guessing this is a 'tournament' to catch squid?
> 
> It amazes my how much effort the tackle industry goes to get the punters to buy their latest creations - in this case EGI stuff...
> 
> ...


So you are selling your Egi Gaffs then ? :twisted:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Let them go :shock: 
GET IN MA BELLY


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

keza said:


> Let them go :shock:
> GET IN MA BELLY


Might have to duck down with a net, second they hit the water to be release ...  8)


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

This will be a real eye opener.
Egiing or squiding as most of us call it is absolutely huge in japan.
They already have stacks of specialised gear, lines, reels, rods and lures all develloped at the high end of the market with egiing in mind.

The good part is lots of this gear is great for other fishing


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

South Australia is next 15th -16th July at Outer harbour i believe,,,


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's interesting they are holding the comp that far up the bay when there are huge squid (both size and numbers) in the lower reaches of the bay (Shoreham, Flinders etc). The Hastings end of the bay is quite muddy and it would be too great a mission in a yak to paddle to the southern end of the bay (not to mention unrealistic if the tides weren't kind) where the really good squid territory is.

Not saying there won't be squid caught but it would be a far greater spectacle further south.


----------

